# Car Club info



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

**CAR CLUB INFO**
A little info for car club visitors...

PRE-BOOKED CAR CLUBS. You guys will have allocated parking in the Arrive and Shine area, to the left as you drive in. You'll be directed to your slot. Whilst in the Arrive and Shine area, all members have the opportunity to enter the competition. If you don't want to join in, no problem, but the best three scores for each club goes toward the club total for the Arrive and Shine Best Car Club prize. Also, we have arranged some time with a pro detailer to talk about your marque's paint type and any individual paint/detailing issues. There is also Detailing Boot Camp tuition throughout the day (see flyer below or on the day).

UNBOOKED CAR CLUBS. If you want to enter the Arrive and Shine, park in the Arrive and Shine area and arrive together if you want to park in a group. There is NO allocated parking. If you don't want to enter the Arrive and Shine, just park in the general parking car park areas (in a group if you wish, should it be possible). Once again, Detailing Boot Camp tuition is open to all and available throughout the day - see flyer for timetable.


----------

